# Call the governor and tell him to veto HB 141!!!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Please call him and let him know that HB 141 HAS to be vetoed!!! We will loose 7,000 miles of rivers and streams in the state. It needs to be done RIGHT NOW! I got a v-mail but we need to fill it up and overwhelm them! The office number is 801-538-1000. If you have not done anything to help thus far, here is your chance. Please call him.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Please call him and let him know that HB 141 HAS to be vetoed!!! We will loose 7,000 miles of rivers and streams in the state. It needs to be done RIGHT NOW! I got a v-mail but we need to fill it up and overwhelm them! The office number is 801-538-1000. If you have not done anything to help thus far, here is your chance. Please call him


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Does anyone have a mailing address to Gov Herbert.?
In addition to a V-Mail or E-Mail, I would like to send an actual physical letter he can hold in his hand and not just hit the delete button...
Maybe we should coordinate something so all the "Please veto HB141 Letters arrive on the same day..?
Suggestions?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*



Nasher said:


> Does anyone have a mailing address to Gov Herbert.?
> In addition to a V-Mail or E-Mail, I would like to send an actual physical letter he can hold in his hand and not just hit the delete button...
> Maybe we should coordinate something so all the "Please veto HB141 Letters arrive on the same day..?
> Suggestions?


Good idea but it will be too late by the time snail mail reaches him i think.
Utah State Capitol Complex
350 North State Street, Suite 200
PO Box 142220
Salt Lake City, Utah 84114-2220
801-538-1000
800-705-2464
Fax 801-538-1528


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*



Nasher said:


> Does anyone have a mailing address to Gov Herbert.?
> In addition to a V-Mail or E-Mail, I would like to send an actual physical letter he can hold in his hand and not just hit the delete button...
> Maybe we should coordinate something so all the "Please veto HB141 Letters arrive on the same day..?
> Suggestions?


I suggest you call or e-mail, as lunkerhunter2 said, snail mail will be sure to arrive after the fact.
He will most likely NOT read your e-mail or listen to your voice mail, but be assured that his staff will.
So to reitterate, CALL AND/OR E-MAIL THE GOV!!!!!


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I Called and left a V-Mail..
I also Called the office of the "First Lady".. :lol:
Office of the First Lady
Governor's Mansion
603 East South Temple
Salt Lake City, Utah 84102
Phone: 801-538-1005
Fax: 801-538-1970

In reality, We all know who wears the pants and is in charge... So If Jeanette is convinced, He will veto..


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I sent an email, and called about 30 times :wink: Also had wife and kids and anyone else i could get a hold of call. I hope it's not too late. As I posted in another thread one of the landowners on the LP is married to the gov's sister. They stand to make a lot of money if this gets passed, which is fine but it cuts off access to the best parts of the river IMHO. Mayor Caroon opposes HB141. If Herbert signs it I'll b voting Democrat for the first time


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> If you have not done anything to help thus far, here is your chance. Please call him


+10000!!! This is the time to do it. Final hours. And LH2, SAVE MY NUMBER haha.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I sent my email in.
Will we get an answer back?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*



Grandpa D said:


> I sent my email in.
> Will we get an answer back?


Nope, i called twice and sent 2 e-mails. No response. Same with all the other e-mails i sent. I did get opening confirmation on most of them though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I have probablly sent 150 emails throught his whole proccess. I have recieved two back. No word from the governer. Not holding my breath. Caroon is a Dem?? Yikes. :lol:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I sent my email:



> To the Honorable Governor of the Great State of Utah,
> 
> Dear Governor Herbert,
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Good choice of words MM73. I have also left a voice mail & sent a e-mail. Just wondering, with the line getting closer, is there anybody up at the capital with a rally or anything? I can almost guarantee the governor wont see our e-mails or listen to our voicemails. I dont know why people dont show up there & MAKE him listen to them?


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I assure you that the Guv is fully aware of the amount of e-mail and voicemail arriving in his inbox. He knows the full ramifications of this bill should he "allow" it to become law (I suspect he will not sign it, but he may not veto it either, therefore "allowing" it to become law, just like the cigarette tax). I can also with confidence say that he will not personally reply to any of it (go play the lottery if he does personally reply to you!). He will let EVERYBODY know very shortly and at the same time.
That being said, KEEP FILLILNG HIS INBOX!!!!!!!

.........and please be cordial.........


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

I just read the "tobacco tax increase" post on KSL. This is probably what sherbert will do. Take the chicken **** way out and still get what he wants. I cannot believe they can do this kind of crap. :evil:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Could someone please fill me in on what this bill is all about. 

Pavlik


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Totally reversing the supreme courts decision and locking back up all rivers that run over private water to the public. Oh and backdoor politics...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, they sure were quick to try and kill HB80 and it looks like they will probably succeed. Not much public input when HB141 was first addressed. Bunch of a-hole politicians anyway. I talked to my rep, told him I would not vote for him come election time if he was going to keep supporting HB141.


“All waters in this state, whether above or under the ground, are hereby declared to be the property of the public, subject to all existing rights to the use thereof” (Utah State Code)

Property of PUBLIC, yet we (the public) will not be able to use the waters on "private" stream beds, even though these streams are maintained by monies from fisherman and Taxpaying residents......

Its bullsh$% I tell you..... KILL HB141!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Done and done... It can't hurt I guess.. But my suspicion is like all politics big money seems to win over the little guy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> I just read the "tobacco tax increase" post on KSL. This is probably what sherbert will do. Take the chicken **** way out and still get what he wants. I cannot believe they can do this kind of crap. :evil:


Thats EXACTALLY what I was thinking. Take the easy way out and not sign it allowing it to be law and keep his hands clean. :evil: :roll:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

So far I am not real impressed with Herbert. He seems pretty spineless to me. I guess that is what you get though when you become the governor without having to actually run for the office.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

They are taking a tally on how many people call in from each side. Please call now.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Looks like he is struggling with his decision on this one too...

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=10155232


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Please call the Governor about HB 141!!!*

Called and talked to a nice lady. She said she will pass on our wishes. Hope this all helps.


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

I just called. It is easy and quick. Just be clear that you are against HB141 and you want the Gov. to veto the bill. Get the word out!!!!!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Done!! Keep it up folks, we have to at least try.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I called and asked if it was like American Idol where you can call over and over again (I don't watch Americal Idol but understand how the voting works), she said that they have caller ID and won't tally calls from the same number. Not sure how true that is but I went around the office and informed co workers of the situation and they all agreed and called the Governor to VETO VETO VETO HB 141.


----------



## hungry3lmb (Mar 19, 2010)

When I called yesterday there was a live secretary who took my vote against the bill. But yeah, we'll see what happens. I'm kinda cynical, I'll have to admit.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I sent an e-mail. do you think there's a difference in consideration vs.a call, for a value?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I sent an e-mail. do you think there's a difference in consideration vs.a call, for a value?


I was told it is based on phone calls only, BUT i think e-mails will help also. Thanks for your support.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don’t expect Gov. Herbert to veto HB 141. His sister and brother-in-law, Connie and Steve Ault, own property along the Provo River. The Aults fought for this bill to restrict access to public waters. Gov. Herbert has strong ties to private property owners as past president of the Utah Realtor’s board. In his other life, he is a Realtor. Which way do think his veto is going to go?

Keep calling him.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I called, told them I'd like two sets of access passes and that I wanted the free fishing net that the infomercial said I'd get if I called within the next 10 minutes (because they couldn't offer the special all day) and she acted like she wasn't sure what I was talking about. Rude.... :evil:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

caddisguy said:


> I don't expect Gov. Herbert to veto HB 141. His sister and brother-in-law, Connie and Steve Ault, own property along the Provo River. The Aults fought for this bill to restrict access to public waters. Gov. Herbert has strong ties to private property owners as past president of the Utah Realtor's board. In his other life, he is a Realtor. Which way do think his veto is going to go?
> 
> Keep calling him.


I don't know how many of you watch the morning news, but as I was getting ready for school this morning I noticed that the ticker at the bottom of the Channel 13 broadcast had a blurb about this. It said something like "Gov Herbert says he will not let family relationships get in the way of his decision on HB 141."

The guy is stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. He's damned if he does, and damned if he don't. My bet- he takes the chicken **** way out and doesn't do anything, effectively letting it go into law. Let's hope he has some balls and decides one way or the other. There's still going to be some PO'd people either way.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> My bet- he takes the chicken **** way out and doesn't do anything, effectively letting it go into law. There's still going to be some PO'd people either way.


He's a politician.... my money would go on this being exactly what he'll do, regardless of how many phone calls he gets from either side. :roll: I think the "hat club" as F/V GV calls them :lol: probably is going to get their way on this one.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I live out of state (New Mexico), but I am a native Utahn. I sent the governor an email telling him my disgust with this bill...everyone needs to do the same.


----------

